# Addiction Dehydrated Raw



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Did any of you ever use this? Just wondering if it's any good...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

I would only use dehydrated raw as treats for training, not as a regular diet.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I've seen it advertised & it looks good. It reminds me of Honest Kitchen. I currently use Honest Kitchen as a mix into their food.


----------

